
Show HN: Rapid, Conflict-Free Collaborative Word Processor - ndocuments
https://github.com/notionaldocuments/notionaldocuments
======
ndocuments
A proof of concept for applying logic to communication over text.

\- Collaboratively draft and edit at close to messaging speed

\- Develop paragraphs rationalistically by discussion and debate

\- Co-edit without conflict: share the document's outline and settle with an
unlimited number of co-authors over entire paragraphs of ideas. Keep those you
want, discard those you don't

\- Draft a document without the need to view the document

